# Hello



## merryhope (Jul 24, 2021)

am new here. Happy to read and share experiences with you. I am in a solid marriage after years of turmoil. Thank you


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🤗


----------



## merryhope (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks


----------

